# 3.73:1 Or 4.10:1 Rear Axle?



## Insomniak

As I get steadily closer to pulling the trigger on a new Ram 3500 truck, I'm a little uncertain about which rear axle ratio would be better for me. I have been leaning toward the 3.73:1 as a decent compromise between towing capabilities and fuel economy. There are literally no trucks with the options I'm looking for, so I would have to order one and wait 6-8 weeks. I just found a truck about 100 miles from home and it has everything I want (other than parking sonar), but it has a 4.1:1 rear axle. That rear-end would give more towing capacity, but would it kill my mileage? My Tundra has a 4.3:1 rear axle and sometimes I feel like it's just geared too low. The RPM's tend to wind up quickly and gas mileage is dismal. Do the big diesel engines not do well with a 4.1:1 rear axle, or is it just not necessary? I don't see many of them out there.


----------



## Sandlapper

Well, if you plan to one day tow something really heavy, and often, I would lean towards the 4.10. But, with that hefty diesel motor, and it being a daily driver, i may would lean towards the 3.73. My dad has an 07 Dodge 3500 with the 3.73 and not only will it pull a house down, but the fuel mileage is incredible, considering he has 6 tires on the ground and a 1 ton truck. I have 4.10's in my F-350, and i'll admit, its nice to know thats what's under there when towing, but the rpm's stay wound up pretty high, and with that, the fuel mileage isn't that great. But, i didn't buy the truck for the fuel mileage either. Good luck and you really can't go wrong either way. You could either pull a 1 story house down or a 2 story, whichever you prefer!!


----------



## CamperAndy

4.10 is not really needed for the diesel unless you are planning to pull at the limit all the time. That said it will not kill the mpg too bad.


----------



## #40Fan

Are you planning on going larger with the trailer? Is the 3500 going to be a single or dual rear wheel?


----------



## clarkely

#40Fan said:


> Are you planning on going larger with the trailer? Is the 3500 going to be a single or dual rear wheel?


I like my 3:73 rear


----------



## Insomniak

#40Fan said:


> Are you planning on going larger with the trailer? Is the 3500 going to be a single or dual rear wheel?


Single rear wheel, and with my history of upgrading trailers, who knows.


----------



## Joonbee

I have 3:73 and it is fine. I did drive a f450 one time with the 4:10 and I was looking for an extra gear on the highway. It was wound up at 65mph. I would have to recommend the 3:73. I get 13mpg towing my 13k toyhauler and the gearing is perfect. 70mph puts me right under 2000rpms, which is a good towing range.

Good luck with your decision and the soon to be new truck.

Jim


----------



## MJRey

I almost got a truck with the 4.10, I'm glad the one I ended up with has the 3.73. More than enough power and it doesn't rev very high on the highway. What dealers are you looking at? When I got mine a few years ago I spent hours online looking at all the SoCal Dodge dealers trying to find one that had the features I wanted. I might be able to point out some you haven't checked with yet.


----------



## Insomniak

MJRey said:


> I almost got a truck with the 4.10, I'm glad the one I ended up with has the 3.73. More than enough power and it doesn't rev very high on the highway. What dealers are you looking at? When I got mine a few years ago I spent hours online looking at all the SoCal Dodge dealers trying to find one that had the features I wanted. I might be able to point out some you haven't checked with yet.


I've checked literally every dealer within about a 100 mile radius, including Lancaster, lol. The one I've been working with is in Costa Mesa, and they also have checked their computer network with no luck. They're one of the larger dealers, with over 1,200 vehicles in stock but not one that has what I want. Lots of white and black Laramie 4x4 Mega Cabs out there, not so many in Mineral Gray. Also checked with Dave Smith in Idaho who has over 2,400 vehicles (almost 400 of the 3500's) and no matches there. They were also about $3,000 more than my local dealer. I just want all of the bells and whistles except for rear-seat video, so that cuts out a lot of the choices out there. Too bad that the one in San Luis Obispo has the 4.10 rear-end because otherwise it's a good fit: http://www.colechryslerdodge.net/new/Ram/2012-Ram-3500-68f485950a0d064901530551746556c2.htm

I think I'll stick with my initial choice of the 3.73 rear axle.


----------



## W5CI

Just remember None of the New Diesels will get any gas Mileage. The EPA has Killed Them.


----------



## hoodscoop

Have a 2011 F250 Diesel with tall 3:55 and a six speed auto. This puppy will pull a small town. The 3:73 should be no problem.I get 22 mpg average empty and 13 mpg when pulling the 35' 5er.


----------



## MJRey

Insomniak said:


> I almost got a truck with the 4.10, I'm glad the one I ended up with has the 3.73. More than enough power and it doesn't rev very high on the highway. What dealers are you looking at? When I got mine a few years ago I spent hours online looking at all the SoCal Dodge dealers trying to find one that had the features I wanted. I might be able to point out some you haven't checked with yet.


I've checked literally every dealer within about a 100 mile radius, including Lancaster, lol. The one I've been working with is in Costa Mesa, and they also have checked their computer network with no luck. They're one of the larger dealers, with over 1,200 vehicles in stock but not one that has what I want. Lots of white and black Laramie 4x4 Mega Cabs out there, not so many in Mineral Gray. Also checked with Dave Smith in Idaho who has over 2,400 vehicles (almost 400 of the 3500's) and no matches there. They were also about $3,000 more than my local dealer. I just want all of the bells and whistles except for rear-seat video, so that cuts out a lot of the choices out there. Too bad that the one in San Luis Obispo has the 4.10 rear-end because otherwise it's a good fit: http://www.colechryslerdodge.net/new/Ram/2012-Ram-3500-68f485950a0d064901530551746556c2.htm

I think I'll stick with my initial choice of the 3.73 rear axle.
[/quote]

I ended up getting mine in Victorville, the local dealer couldn't get one with the features I wanted. I tried for several weeks with them and then searched on my own. I too was looking at the 3500 Single Rear Wheel (SRW) and just couldn't find what I wanted. I found a 3500 SRW that was almost exactly what I wanted but it had the 4.10 and was at a dealer up near Fresno. I emailed and talked with them but they wouldn't budge on the price. I then decided to open up my search to include 2500 models and had better luck. There is only a slight difference in the rear springs between the 2500 and 3500 SRW and it's never been an issue for me. If I ever need the extra payload capacity I'll just upgrade the rear to an air suspension. The axle is the same and that's what really matters. From what I've read it's really not worth adding the overload springs from the 3500, you might as well add air springs and get an overall better ride.


----------



## Insomniak

MJRey said:


> I almost got a truck with the 4.10, I'm glad the one I ended up with has the 3.73. More than enough power and it doesn't rev very high on the highway. What dealers are you looking at? When I got mine a few years ago I spent hours online looking at all the SoCal Dodge dealers trying to find one that had the features I wanted. I might be able to point out some you haven't checked with yet.


I've checked literally every dealer within about a 100 mile radius, including Lancaster, lol. The one I've been working with is in Costa Mesa, and they also have checked their computer network with no luck. They're one of the larger dealers, with over 1,200 vehicles in stock but not one that has what I want. Lots of white and black Laramie 4x4 Mega Cabs out there, not so many in Mineral Gray. Also checked with Dave Smith in Idaho who has over 2,400 vehicles (almost 400 of the 3500's) and no matches there. They were also about $3,000 more than my local dealer. I just want all of the bells and whistles except for rear-seat video, so that cuts out a lot of the choices out there. Too bad that the one in San Luis Obispo has the 4.10 rear-end because otherwise it's a good fit: http://www.colechryslerdodge.net/new/Ram/2012-Ram-3500-68f485950a0d064901530551746556c2.htm

I think I'll stick with my initial choice of the 3.73 rear axle.
[/quote]

I ended up getting mine in Victorville, the local dealer couldn't get one with the features I wanted. I tried for several weeks with them and then searched on my own. I too was looking at the 3500 Single Rear Wheel (SRW) and just couldn't find what I wanted. I found a 3500 SRW that was almost exactly what I wanted but it had the 4.10 and was at a dealer up near Fresno. I emailed and talked with them but they wouldn't budge on the price. I then decided to open up my search to include 2500 models and had better luck. There is only a slight difference in the rear springs between the 2500 and 3500 SRW and it's never been an issue for me. If I ever need the extra payload capacity I'll just upgrade the rear to an air suspension. The axle is the same and that's what really matters. From what I've read it's really not worth adding the overload springs from the 3500, you might as well add air springs and get an overall better ride.
[/quote]
Pretty much the same story here. I figured since I most likely will have to order a truck, I might as well get the 3500 and the extra payload. The price is almost the same or even lower than a comparable 2500 which is kind of weird. Called the local dealer today to give a deposit for the order and he said it was too late in the month to take advantage of "truck month" and the other California rebate totalling $3,000. Now he either has to find me something on a lot in the next couple of days, or I have to wait until April to see what rebates will be offered. The dealer seems to think the amount will probably be the same so now I get to hurry up and wait.


----------



## willingtonpaul

Given the fact that you will have the 6 speed the 4.10's would be more forgiving on fuel. But the 3.73's are a far better overall street gear, and given said 6 speed, your towing will be plenty good.


----------



## Insomniak

willingtonpaul said:


> Given the fact that you will have the 6 speed the 4.10's would be more forgiving on fuel. But the 3.73's are a far better overall street gear, and given said 6 speed, your towing will be plenty good.


With my Tundra's 4.3:1 rear axle and six speed transmission, I sometimes wish I had a seven speed transmission! It's such a gas hog, even on the freeway, not towing.


----------



## willingtonpaul

Insomniak said:


> Given the fact that you will have the 6 speed the 4.10's would be more forgiving on fuel. But the 3.73's are a far better overall street gear, and given said 6 speed, your towing will be plenty good.


With my Tundra's 4.3:1 rear axle and six speed transmission, I sometimes wish I had a seven speed transmission! It's such a gas hog, even on the freeway, not towing.
[/quote]

You're gonna love the diesel. Fuel might be more, but everything else more than makes up for it.


----------

